# JUST THINKIN'



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

about all the service men and women!! Nobody has posted anything in a while..so just wanted to let others know that they are always in my prayers!! God Bless!!


----------



## bayoulady55 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Veterans Day*

I think it would be 2cool for all of us 2coolers to have a Veterans Day picnic the weekend before Veterans Day this year and maybe collect some things for the troops for Christmas. How about it?


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

That sounds pretty good!! Just let me know so I can take off from work (I work weekends).


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

If you guys would liek to do a toy drive or food drive for the soldiers and their families, I can get them to a program specifically for the soldiers. I work here at Ft. hood and have a close working relationship with the Santa's Workshop here. Their program gets unopened toys for all ages and soldiers get to come thru and pick from the toys for their children. It is 3 toys per child and it is done by an application process. They are in dire need of support if you are interested. send me an email if you are interested. [email protected] Thanks for thinking about us.... Mike


----------

